# Vaccinate How Often???



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of research about vaccines at work and have decide that my adult dogs are no longer getting vaccinated. Reiki is getting just Parvo/Distemper/Adenovirus once at 10.5 weeks and the vet says he will be covered. 

Dr. Schultz and Dr. Becker are the two vets leading this "movement" and Dr. Becker has tons of helpful articles and videos on YouTube and her website. It is recommended that you titer your dog for immunity every year, but as long as you get some level of antibodies showing up on the test (even if it's one), your dog is protected. You can use these titers as proof if you are ever questioned about your dog's vaccines, according to my vet. 

I have also learned that if you over-vaccinate, the dog's antibodies break down the actual vaccine, but the chemicals put in to help trigger a immune response are not touched so he gets all of the risk and none of the benefits of the vaccine. I think it was either a Dog Naturally or Dr. Becker article that also stated that there is no regulation for pharmaceutical companies about what they can put in dog vaccines to trigger immune system responses, like there are in people vaccines. 

But everyone has to come to their own conclusions about what is best for their dog(s). I spent probably the last seven months researching and talking to people of both opinions and I will still keep doing more research. My opinions did make a vet tech friend turn a vivid shade of purple when she brought up something relating to that topic, so be prepared that, if you do make this decision, you are prepared to back yourself up and not let other people's reactions bother you.

Good Luck!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Some of have been discussing vaccines in a recent thread, related to a member's pup having had an adverse reaction. 
You might want to check it out.
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/30954-er-visit-shot-reaction.html#post366538

This is pretty much what I adhere to for Chagall.:nurse: I get his titers done annually at a reduced priced thanks to an Annual Health Screening Clinic run by a local PCA club.
Dr. Jean Dodds' Recommended Vaccination Schedule
Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs

A favorite thread of mine dating back to 2010 on the topic here.
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodl...s-latest-vaccination-schedule.html#post102808


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I started looking into this when I found that county regulations for three years and city regulations for one year were revenue-driven laws, and my then-vet wanted to use the city laws.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, I do think so much is revenue driven. With all the paperwork and registration I got with Sunny, his breeder wrote in large letters at the bottom --- HE DOES NOT NEED ADDITIONAL VACCINATIONS PERIOD. She understands rabies, of course, but I will do titers, too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> With all the paperwork and registration I got with Sunny, his breeder wrote in large letters at the bottom --- HE DOES NOT NEED ADDITIONAL VACCINATIONS PERIOD. She understands rabies, of course, but I will do titers, too.


I so value a breeder taking that position and stating it so clearly! I had the same kind of great encouragement and enlightenment from Chagall's breeder about not falling in lock step with the annual vaccination thing. _Dawg_, how I owe that woman! Not only for the great mpoo she brought into our lives, but for her ongoing advice on health, training and grooming matters. I hope the rabies vaccine is soon extended to seven years to comply with the dog licensing requirements. Then longer, if the studies continue to support that. We have an_ awful_ problem around here with rabid raccoons and foxes every spring and that does concern me!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm currently stressing over vaccines for Lula. She's approaching 1year old (May 1) & her new dog training club wants vax records. :-/

I already left them a message asking for a call back. I plan to ask if titers are accepted. We shall see...
They want DHLPP. Not happening. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

LauraRose said:


> I'm currently stressing over vaccines for Lula. She's approaching 1year old (May 1) & her new dog training club wants vax records. :-/
> 
> I already left them a message asking for a call back. I plan to ask if titers are accepted. We shall see...
> They want DHLPP. Not happening.
> ...


I ran into the same thing with a local training school, they also also insisted on a kennel cough vaccine. Unfortunately, they declined to accept titers, citing "insurance liability." So that just wasn't the place for us. _Hold your ground!_


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I am thankful to live in a state that has a 3 years rabies vaccine law. The law also states that a puppy must have their rabies by 4 months ... I didn't do that with Baldr, waited til he was 6 months, and I won't do that with my new puppy Skadi either.

Last year I was going to Canada and both Foxxy and Baldr were due for Rabies .. now the amount of times I have been asked for their papers at the border is maybe 1 % of the times I have crossed. I against my better judgement vaccinated .. Baldr was 4 and Foxxy 7. Within a week Foxxy started to have open sores on her butt .. took her to the vet and they thought it was staph so we treated her as such. Long story short after several vet visits and multiple meds, we went to a dermatologist and Foxxy was diagnosed with an auto immune skin disease ... Pemphigus Foliaceaus, it was caused by her Rabies vaccine. After several months of pred, doxxy and niacinamide, Foxxy is now in remission. She has been in remission since December, and I am keeping a close eye on her. Thankfully her Pemphigus was atypical and she didn't lose many cords. 
We have a letter from an internal medicine vet that she is NEVER to get another rabies vaccine, well Baldr won't either .. I will do what is best for my poodles.
Baldr only got his puppy vaccines, he has not had a vaccine for Parvo or Distemper since he was a puppy, and his titers prove he does not need them.
Skadi had her 1st shots at 9 weeks and she has had her second set, and I will only titer from now on.

Countryboy, stick to your grounds, see an Internal Medicine vet if necessary, but listen to your gut ... I wish I had. Good Luck


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

As a lot of you know, my husband is preparing to enlist in the Navy. Since he went to the vet with Reiki and I last week, and then watched me get in an argument with a vet tec at the dog park the next day, he has been hounding me about vaccines.

Last night he started again and after I answered all the same questions, he told me "You know when I join the Navy the dogs will need to stay UTD on their shots so you'll get over this eventually; you won't have a choice." 
I smiled at him and told him if the Navy won't accept titers, then I just wasn't going to move; it would be too stressful on the dogs anyway.

I also managed to find a puppy socialization class that is run by a holistic trainer, so she doesn't ask for shot records.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I just went back thru Tonka's medical records and compiled a history of his vaccinations prior to his return to the breeder. 

May 05, 2005 - Distemper, Adenovirus type 2, Parainfluenza, Parvovirus

July 26, 2005 - Leprospirosis

May 19, 2005 - Distemper, Adenovirus type 2, Parainfluenza, Parvovirus

Sept. 5, 2007 - Distemper, Adenovirus type 2. Parainfluenza, Parvovirus, Leprospirosis

Oct. 24, 2008 - Distemper, Adenovirus type 2, Parainfluenza, Parvovirus, Leprospirosis

Feb. 03, 2010 - Distemper, Adenovirus type 2, Parainfluenza, Parvovirus, Leprospirosis, Rabies

Oct. 02, 2011 - DHPP (Distemper, Adenovirus, Parainfluenza, Hepatitis)


I must be missing at least one Rabies vaccine early in his history sometime. But, given this information, any request to re-vaccinate for anything, from anybody, will be met with a simple refusal. 

No, no, no!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Another perspective to consider is liability; not that a lot of poodles are going to be out there biting people or other dogs, but every time we get a dog bite at work the first thing we do is call the dog's vet (if he/she has a tag or we can id him/her some other way to find the vet) and see if rabies innoculations are up to date because the human or dog who has been bitten is at risk. As you may know, the rabies shots you get after you have been bitten are quite painful and knowing the dog has been innoculated for rabies takes a lot of the anxiety away from the victim. If your vet is onside with less than recommended schedule of shots, that would be on your dog's file (one would hope), but if your vet doesn't agree with it, it could open a can of worms. There might be other situations besides dog bite situations, but that just came to mind.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

When Charlie Brown came to us at 2 1/2 years, her shot record indicated that she had been vaccinated for something every 6 months, as Tonka had. After the original owners were able to take her back, we included Jean Dodds protocol with her current information. We continue to send her family updates such as CB's vaccine article.


----------

